# IGNITOR ROD WONT HEAT !!!!



## goliath

hi everyone

i have a new CS 450 Louisiana gril. used less than 10 times, worked great 2 days ago, today the damn ignitor rod wont heat up. the fan runs and the pellets poop.

ANY IDEAS??????

Goliath


----------



## shtrdave

Ignitors seem to go bad on a lot of the cookers. and your next one may last for a year, not sure why that is. Call the company they should be able to ship you a new one, you can always light manually until then I guess. About the only way to check it that I would know of is to use a DVOM and check for power coming from the controller, and maybe resistance through the rod, but not sure what it should be.

Good luck sir.


----------



## daveomak

If they have a safety device programmed into it, if the igniter draws low amps, the fuel will not turn on....  It turns on momentarily and then the fuel shuts off..   keeps from having a BIG BOOM.....    That means the igniter is weak....  usually the igniter is "one size fits all" and you should be able to find one on amazon or the Big Box store.....

Check the connectors....  one may be loose.....


----------



## geerock

Light the firepot with a propane torch.  Once the pellets are lit the unit will operate.  Get a replacement hotrod made for the Louisianna grills.  I don't believe they use the generic traeger type.


----------



## daron jake

Big boom ??? On a pellet grill ???


----------



## geerock

daron Jake said:


> Big boom ??? On a pellet grill ???



Oh yeah, it happens.  Leave that lid closed and combustible gases build up?  She'll jump off the patio.  Not common but it happens.  Usually in the middle of a cook and the pellets go out.  If you try to restart without the proper procedure with the lid closed don't be standing too close.


----------



## Like my louisiana

goliath said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have a new CS 450 Louisiana gril. used less than 10 times, worked great 2 days ago, today the damn ignitor rod wont heat up. the fan runs and the pellets poop.
> 
> ANY IDEAS??????  Hi I checked my ignittor today the screws that center the ignitor were loose only used it three times . Tightened them up and it works fine hope this helps
> 
> 
> Goliath


----------



## airmec

If you go to amazon they offer a made in USA rod they tend to last longer just harder to find and higher cost.


----------



## daveomak

The OP got it to work..._

ANY IDEAS?????? Hi I checked my ignittor today the screws that center the ignitor were loose only used it three times . Tightened them up and it works fine hope this helps_


----------



## bregent

daveomak said:


> If they have a safety device programmed into it, if the igniter draws low amps, the fuel will not turn on....  It turns on momentarily and then the fuel shuts off..   keeps from having a BIG BOOM.....



I don't know of any pellet grill that works like that. Every one I've come across allows you to unplug the hot rod and it will continue to run, allowing you to manually ignite the pellets in the pot. So they are not monitoring hot rod current draw.  Some pits will shut down if they don't reach operating temp within a set amount of time - maybe that's the safety feature you're thinking of.


----------

